# Why the stance?



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, just trying to understand something. Why are the gots shown with their heads pulled up high and their back legs placed at such an unnatual pose? Wouldn't a judge be able to see a goat that fits the closest to it's breed's standard if it were in a more natural stance? :chin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you talking about the wether class or breeding classes?


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm not sure what class it was.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Their heads are held up help show of the brisket and front end. It looks much neater that a goat with its head hanging down. The legs are supposed to be set under the goat squarely, and in Jr. does, back slightly.


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks milkmaid that makes sense


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep.. the judge needs to see the meat potential.. in the goat ...that is why they make them stand that way...setting up wethers does look a bit off....
the back is another area...of how thick it is along the topside..... 

Breeding classes stand more normal ...when being setup.... the 2 classes are very different in the stance.... you need to see the best of both worlds... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We hold their heads up to show off their front end as wells level their toplines out. With my market wethers I set them up different depending on their build, some need a little strech and others not so much. Its all about knowing your goats good and bad points and showing the good ones while "showing out" the bad ones.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great way of putting it Dani-1995... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Great way of putting it Dani-1995... :thumb: :greengrin:


Thank you!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you!!


 Your welcome..... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------

